
A Few Important Concerns From the Facebook App O'Reilly Report - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/facebook-app-usage-report
======
cstejerean
Interesting point, how do you measure "usage" of a Facebook App? Most of the
things I see just take up space on the user profile and display random bits of
information (like top friends, ilike, etc). So I'm guessing the number of
users are simply the number of people that have the app installed. Is there a
good way to measure usage?

~~~
chadboyda
Daily active users is based on "touch points".

Touch points are:

Canvas Page Views

Link Clicks in FBML

Mock-Ajax Form Submission

Click-to-Play Flash

So Facebook requires some kind of daily interaction for a user to be counted.

